# Can't take it anymore...wife takes responsiblity for NOTHING



## fall guy (Nov 9, 2012)

Where did I begin? I feel so stupid. 

In our 15 year marriage, my wife has been arrested 3 times for shoplifting, once for burglarizing a car (her and a girlfriend keyed another girl’s car), and was recently fired from her nursing job for stealing meds. She absolutely denies all of this. They were all just “misunderstandings.” 

Each time I stood by her side because that’s what spouses are supposed to do, plus we have three kids together. 

The last straw? Last year I find out she has been texting a man she met in a bar…1200+ times in three weeks. Again, she denies anything going on between them. According to her, it was just “conversation.” But after three months of marriage counseling and denying everything, I break into her iTunes backup and retrieve about 50 messages. Turns out she was aggressively trying to meet a married man so she could give him a blowjob! WTF? This is while she is suspended from nursing and while I was at work!

All she does is blames, denies, justifies and lies about everything! Our counselor is so distraught by her that he ends our counseling altogether, he tells me “It’s not working.”

I don’t think that they actually hooked up, but who knows? The bottom line is that I don’t feel the same about her. She cannot take responsibility for anything that happens. She blames, denies, justifies and lies about everything. The trust is gone, the respect is gone. I feel like throwing up. 

How can I be so dumb, so naive? I feel so taken for granted, so used. I told her I want a divorce. I haven’t filed yet, but am planning to do so within the next week or so.

I just don’t get people. I just needed to vent a little.


----------



## MRB (Sep 4, 2010)

Can I offer a friendly hug? You need one as that is a lot of stress that you don't deserve. Keep strong and know that you are doing the right thing for you & the kids. You have put up with a lot - nobody can say you didn't try everything to save this wreck.


----------



## 82Baby (Jan 18, 2013)

OMG.... sorry to hear that; however, I think your wife is clinically ill. Its obvious that your wife needs help. Before, you file for divorce try to seek help for your wife. Divorce is not alway the answer. Remember your wedding Vows, "for Better or for WORSE".


----------

